# neue Experimente



## Lord_Istari (9. Mai 2004)

Ich habe mal was ausprobiert, mit dem Ilford XP II 400 und das würde ich euch gern zur Bewertung geben... 

viel Spaß....

mfg
Istari


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (9. Mai 2004)

... 1 und 2 finde ich sehr gut... beim 3.,4. und 5. sind die Personen leider genau in der Mitte und es fehlt so irgendwie an Dynamik...(obwohl Nr. 4 schöne Ansätze hat)... außerdem haben diese Fotos eher wenig Aussage, genau wie das letzte. Damit meine ich, dass die Menschen einfach nur so gezeigt werden, wie sie sind... ohne spannende Gesichtsausdrücke oder Perspektiven.

Der Herr auf dem letzten Foto guckt nunmal relativ gelangweilt und das will keiner sehen. 
Also: wenn derjenige schon einen etwas neutraleren Gesichtsausdruck hat, dann muss wenigstens der Rest des Fotos spannend sein. Entweder die Kontraste oder die Perspektive, oder, oder, oder....


----------



## Earl-Grey (17. August 2004)

1 und 2 finde ich sehr gut! Der Anschnitt bei 2 ist gut gelungen!  3 ist vom Motiv her etwa langweilig, sieht aus wie ein Amateurfoto! 4 fehlt das Bein! Bei 6 könnte der Herr ein wenig im Anschnitt stehen wie bei 2 zum Beispiel und am besten nicht direkt in die Kamera schauen, sondern leicht nach hinten gedreht im Profil  Würde die Sache spannender machen! Ich würde auch mal versuchen mit Farbe zu fotografieren! Versuch evtl dabei den Blitz zu verwenden, dann kommen die Farben einfach besser raus, aber achte darauf, das du nicht zu nahe dranstehst am Motiv, sonst spiegelt sich der Blitz!


----------

